# Retro-Video: Spiele-PC im Eigenbau



## Falk (22. September 2007)

Mal wieder ein neues Video aus unseren Archiven: der Spiele-PC im Eigenbau. Auch dieses Video stammt aus dem Zeitraum 2001/2002. Viel Spass!

[divx43]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/divx/Spiele-PCimEigenbau.divx[/divx43]


----------



## Hardware-Guru (22. September 2007)

Ja, früher war alles besser!  Hab mich auch auf nen Retro-Trip begeben und mein P3-System rausgekramt. Macht sich als offenes System ganz nett am Schreibtisch.


----------



## micamd (30. September 2007)

Schönes Video, gefällt mir sehr gut 

Gibts in Sachen Videos bald Updates?


----------



## Kovsk (30. September 2007)

Schnes Viedeo, bitte auch mehr Videos in Zukunft.


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Sehr schön erklärt  Das waren noch Pins an den Prozessoren, die sind nicht so leicht kaputt gegangen


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

Das ist ja mal geil 

Wäre heute immer noch tauglich


----------



## Hitman (30. September 2007)

Hab sogar noch die Original CD mit dem Video hier irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## tobyan (12. Oktober 2007)

geile wand^^


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Oktober 2007)

Aaahhh...ihr habt net wirklich mit nem Schraubenzieher die WLP verteilt ?!? Das gibt doch Kratzer *pfui*  ^^


----------



## Ralphi (16. Oktober 2007)

wo ich da im video die voodoo 5 5500 sehe ^^ ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ne voodoo 5 6000 rumliegen ^^? ...wäre da sehr dran interessiert


----------



## rob21 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das Video damals als Abonnent auf der CD gesehen, seltsames Gefühl das hier wieder zu sehen...Fands schon damals gut, vielleicht wirds Zeit für eine Neuauflage?


----------



## maxwell (16. Oktober 2007)

dünn mit dem schraubenzieher verteilt 

war aber eine nette Zeit anno dazumal


----------



## Imens0 (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich wär auch für ein neues Video gleicher Art. Ist sehr hilfreich wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat....


----------

